# Knotty Pine



## JunkDawgs (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife and I are about to start work on our basement and actually turn one of the rooms in the house into a room that I can use, imagine that. One challenge, or obstacle really, is that every wall in the basement is knotty pine. Do we need to try sanding down these walls first or is there a good primer that we can put over the pine. Currently, the knotty pine has what looks like a glossy finish over it. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 16, 2012)

The knots will blead thru, I would give everything a light sanding and use a shellac based primer.


----------



## Blue Jay (Sep 17, 2012)

Personally my wife and I like the look of knotty pine, but since we live in a log home that's what we have. The only drywall is inside of closets and the basement stairwell. We would not want to cover any of it up.


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Sep 25, 2012)

Blue Jay said:


> Personally my wife and I like the look of knotty pine, but since we live in a log home that's what we have. The only drywall is inside of closets and the basement stairwell. We would not want to cover any of it up.



Agreed, with the price of knotty pine for walls, I couldn't imagine painting over it.  Maybe remove it carefully and try and sell it on craigslist to cover the cost of drywall to replace it?  I would love to do my basement in it, but don't have the cash right now.


----------



## JunkDawgs (Oct 7, 2012)

It's not that I mind the Knotty Pine, but I'm a newlywed and so when the wife gives me the basement as a man cave but her only stipulation is that I paint it, you kind of just smile and nod  

For anyone that has painted it, any other suggestions? Thanks for the tip nealtw.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2012)

After reading Blue Jay's post I got thinking. It's likely that the basement was finished by other some time ago. Even if it was finished properly and insulated with vapour barrier. Over time basement system can fail or worse not done right. As you want to start using a room alot more when finished it would nice to know it is safe and sound.
May I suggest one feature wall in drywall. By removing the pine on one exterior wall, you will be able to see if there is any likely problems that should be addressed before you spend a pile of money and then have the problems show up.
I am sure you could find local woodworkers that would love to re-purpose the pine.


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Knotty pine was the in thing to use in the mid thru late fifties. We had it in an addition to our house. Some of the knots were so full of resin that some leakage occurred from them. This would come through the paint. We have it as the cathedral ceiling in our den, kitchen and dinning area now. I love it.


----------



## JunkDawgs (Oct 13, 2012)

nealtw said:


> After reading Blue Jay's post I got thinking. It's likely that the basement was finished by other some time ago. Even if it was finished properly and insulated with vapour barrier. Over time basement system can fail or worse not done right. As you want to start using a room alot more when finished it would nice to know it is safe and sound.
> May I suggest one feature wall in drywall. By removing the pine on one exterior wall, you will be able to see if there is any likely problems that should be addressed before you spend a pile of money and then have the problems show up.
> I am sure you could find local woodworkers that would love to re-purpose the pine.



That's a good idea as it would tell a good story and give me a good layout moving forward. Thanks for the input!


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 17, 2012)

You can put the pine back up on the exterior wall if you want all walls to be same.
If everything checks out on inspection and wife is still vehement about painting over pine,  ( And why is that? She got it confused with naughty pine? But I never argue with a wife, anybody's wife) its possible that if you are careful in removing pine, right buyer may pay enough for drywalling and painting.

To paint the pine; First step, shake head ruefully. Wash walls real good to remove any oils and dirt. Sand entire wall, inside the coves and grooves with 180 to 220 grit to knock off gloss. Spot prime knots with  two coats of white pigmented shellac, sand between coats. Better is two coats of transparent amber shellac then one coat of the white. Sand lightly after every coat, wipe off dust. Then prime entire wall with good quality oil based primer.(Zinsser) If you don't prime the spot treatments will show through as blotches. A shellac based primer will show blotches.

 Let primer dry a few hours past recommendation on can. Lightly sand primer, caulk as needed, then paint with your choice oil or water based. Probably two coats, primer can be tinted to close match of final coats.


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 19, 2012)

If it is to be a Man cave then the MAN of the house should have the most input Or should we ask WHO is the Man of the house


----------



## nealtw (Oct 19, 2012)

Man cave necessity, gives a whole new meaning to brushing your teeth


----------



## notmrjohn (Oct 20, 2012)

Its not a question of who is the* man* of the house, but who's the *boss*.

And whether DIYing  or working a job, we all know who that is.

Arguing with boss on a paid job means you could lose job.
Arguing with boss on DIY, could mean losing benefits.


----------



## Blue Jay (Oct 20, 2012)

notmrjohn said:


> Its not a question of who is the* man* of the house, but who's the *boss*.
> 
> And whether DIYing  or working a job, we all know who that is.
> 
> ...




Very well put, I put for jest!


----------

